# Silverlands Orphanage



## vmlopes (Jan 19, 2010)

> The exact date Silverlands was built is unknown, however it is thought to be between 1818-1825, the first owner being Vice-Admiral the Rt. Hon Sir Frederick Hotham. Silverlands was used as the Hotham family home until approximately 1887.
> 
> The Actors Orphanage was started in 1896 and was both a home and school to approx 60 children. The home and school was moved to Silverlands, Chertsey in 1938 where it remained until 1940.
> 
> ...



Visited with Romanywg, pretty tight place, so tread carefully if your visiting. Not much to say about this, pretty stripped but some nice rooms and worth it just for the staircase alone.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lush set there V,but pic 3 is great.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 19, 2010)

Kin'ell, what a place.

M


----------



## smileysal (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this place. I remember seeing it a long, long time ago, and loved it at first sight. Absolutely love that wood panelled stairs, bloody awesome place. Would love to get a chance to go here at some point, it is one that's on my getting longer list lol.

Excellent pics mate, love it.

 Sal


----------



## havoc (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice one on getting in. Its been locked down for the past 2 years with real time cctv and speakers which the guards used to tell you do one as the police were on the way lol.

3 & 8 are cool.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2010)

Fabulous pics, vm...I didn't even realise that they _are_ HDR.
Gorgeous building. Nice one.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 19, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> .I didn't even realise that they _are_ HDR.



Done in a subtle way, not like some do the stupid, cartoony HDR, which is horrible and ruins the pictures.


----------



## muppix (Jan 20, 2010)

That staircase is awesome - nice one!

Mup.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice staircase shots  this building looks huge!


----------



## Krypton (Jan 20, 2010)

Pic three is amazing. I like what you have done with regards to HDR. If done properly, like you have done, there is no problem and the results are usually very good. This building needs something doing with it. THat stair case needs to be saved!


----------

